# Black themed SMS



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Is there a black themed SMS for GNex that we can flash for any rom floating around anywhere?

I can't seem to find one via a search from the rootzwiki app.

TIA









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Like the stock SMS cuz like I'm sure if you use the go SMS app you will have some luck there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, sorry, I meant the stock app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mild7intl (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's a link to a mms.apk I found this on xda credits are not mine..

http://db.tt/IFinmt9p

Replace mms.apk in /system/app and change permissions to rw r r. And you should be good to go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinMy86 (Jan 10, 2012)

What's the link for xda so I can see a screenie? Please









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

mild7intl said:


> Here's a link to a mms.apk I found this on xda credits are not mine..
> 
> http://db.tt/IFinmt9p
> 
> ...


Nice! Thank you. I'll be sure to hit the thanks button when I'm not posting from the app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

JustinMy86 said:


> What's the link for xda so I can see a screenie? Please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1423638


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I wasn't aware that it would delete my download of the apk when I flashed a new rom.

Now I can't get it to download again. Can someone post it up again please?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chewy74 (Jan 9, 2012)

here's another one
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/xkape-nexus/188901-app-mms-messaging-app-inverted-ready-prime-time.html


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rickerbilly (Sep 27, 2011)

Works great, thank for the tip!


----------

